# What do u know about Lithuania??



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

So tell me what do u know about Lithuania!!  ^^ wher is that? who is Lithuania capital?...


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

:llama: et:


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

The Vilnius Alumni yard








St. Anne's Church and the church of the Bernardine Monastery in Vilnius.









Orthodox Cathedral of the Theotokos, with Gediminas Tower in background.









View over the Cathedral roof









Aušros Vartai Street.









Lithuania capital history!
Vilnius is a cosmopolitan city with diverse architecture. There are more than 40 churches in Vilnius. Restaurants, hotels and museums have sprouted since Lithuania declared independence, and young Vilnius residents are building the city's reputation for being the most hospitable in the world, as evidenced by an active participation in the Hospitality Club.Like most medieval towns, Vilnius was developed around its Town Hall. The main artery, Pilies Street, links the governor's palace and the Town Hall. Other streets meander through the palaces of feudal lords and landlords, churches, shops and craftsmen's workrooms. Narrow, curved streets and intimate courtyards developed in the radial layout of medieval Vilnius.

The Old Town, the historical centre of Vilnius, is one of the largest in Europe (3.6 km²). The most valuable historic and cultural sites are concentrated here. The buildings in the old town — there are nearly 1,500 — were built over several centuries, creating a splendid blend of many different architectural styles. Although Vilnius is known as a Baroque city, there are examples of Gothic (e.g. the St Anne's Church), Renaissance, and other styles. The main sights of the city are Gediminas Castle and Cathedral Square, symbols of the capital. Their combination is also a gateway to the historic centre of the capital. Owing to its uniqueness, the Old Town of Vilnius was inscribed on the UNESCO World Heritage List in 1994. In 1995, the first cast of Frank Zappa in the world was installed near the center of Vilnius with the permission of the 

Economy
Vilnius is the major economic centre of Lithuania and one of the largest financial centres of the Baltic states. Even though it is home to only 15% of Lithuania's population, it generates approximately 35% of Lithuania's GDP [2]. Based on these indicators, its estimated GDP per capita, based on purchasing power parity, in 2005 is approximately $33,100, above the European Union average.

Vilnius contributed over 4.6 billion litas to the national budget in 2004. That makes about 37% of the budget. Kaunas, the second largest city, contributed only 1.5 billion. Vilnius received a return of 360 million litas in the budget, which is only 7.7% of its contribution. This disparity caused some conflicts with the central government because of Vilnius' demand for a greater share of the funds it generated.
Religion
Vilnius is the Roman Catholic center of the country, with the main church institutions and Arch Cathedral located here. There are quite a number of active and open churches in the city, along with small enclosed monasteries and religion schools...etc.


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

All information from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vilnius


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I really want to learn about Budapest in Hungary....


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

It's in Europe


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

what's a lithuania?


----------



## homeandaway (Jan 12, 2007)

Lithuania is a eastern european country with 3,600,000 poeple. It borders Latvia to the north, Belarus to the east, Poland and Russia (Kalingrad) to the south and the Baltic Sea to the west. Vilinus, the capital and largest city is home to about 580,000 people.
Does that help? LOL
~Alex~


----------



## Xopomo (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, hello first of all. Two weeks ago, I went to FITUR (the International Tourism Trade, in Madrid) and I cought some brochures from Lithuania. It liked me very much, I think is a very interessting country to visit. Vilnius and Kaunas both are so wonderful, and look very modern.
I'm sorry for my english.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I always mix it up with Latvia  And Riga with Vilnius. I never have problems with any countries (okay maybe Kirgistan and Kazachstan - but even there the size is an enormous difference) but these two... well I tried every kind of hint or aid to not mix them up over the years - and I still do  - Also because the German terms are even more confusing: Litauen and Lettland.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

my mother's motherland


----------



## Rajah_Soliman (Aug 29, 2005)

people there speak russian


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

It's not true, Lithuania speak lithuanian language not russian!


----------



## balamir (May 26, 2006)

basketball (arvydas sabonisi),nice girls,
vilnus biggest city second kaunas.

taip:evet
ne:hayır
alus:bira
kavine:kahve
arbata:çay
dont lıke us


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

I know almost nothing. 
It is small, possibly with western Europe tourists exploring people (paedophilia, pornography, prostitution), because it is poor, became independent from former USSR.

There are other two similar-sized neighbouring countries (which makes people less interested in one of them). I'm good at geography, but I know nothing about these new countries.

I've read a previous state known as Lithuania made an alliance with Poland. I like the name "Lithuania", sounds great, almost like Lusitania.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Somewhere in Russia?


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

i never heard so stupid people like you ! so much nonsens you insolt me !!!


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Lithuania is couple Years in Europe union , if it be true what did you just say we will not be in eu members


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Come to my country and you will not see what you just sey !!!


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> I know almost nothing.
> It is small, possibly with western Europe tourists exploring people (paedophilia, pornography, prostitution), because it is poor, became independent from former USSR.
> 
> There are other two similar-sized neighbouring countries (which makes people less interested in one of them). I'm good at geography, but I know nothing about these new countries.
> ...



Vilnius will become Europe culture capital in 2009!!! it lokes that you dont know eny geography and dfont know nothing about my country !! and our language is much diffrent then russian !!!!


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't worry about them! In 1462 Lithuania stretched almost to Moscow, and included not only Belarus but most of the Ukraine!

Casimir the IVth conquered most of Poland and did indeed reach the Black Sea! And after Jagiello, Moldavia was a plum!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

auckland16 said:


> Vilnius will become Europe culture capital in 2009!!! it lokes that you dont know eny geography and dfont know nothing about my country !! and our language is much diffrent then russian !!!!


Lithuania is stating now, it must do a lot. The problem is that there are another two similar small countries, that's the problem. Will be cultural capital with tons of other cities, which cities are in 2007? I don't know and I bet most people also don't know. Maybe Lithuania should promote itself in Euronews or Eurosport. it is a country that popped-up from nowhere. 

I know a lot about world's geography, but former USSR countries are my problem, too young, many problematic countries. Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Christ!!! :lol: I don't know why those countries even exist and what they want to achieve.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

can u show us some pics from Visaginas?(my mother is from this city)


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> I know a lot about world's geography, but former USSR countries are my problem, too young, many problematic countries. Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Christ!!! :lol: I don't know why those countries even exist and what they want to achieve.


totally agree with you dude, too many countries in eastern europe. hard to differentiate them by just looking at their face. for me as an south east asian, Lithuania is a very 'rare' name.

first time i heart about Lithuania was during JAPAN WORLD EXPO 2005. but i promise to dig more about your country, interesting to know other's culture :yes:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Lonely Planet Guides publish excellent guides to both the Baltic states and the Central Asian Republics. They provide details of the countries histories, recent and ancient, and also little things to know if you visit: like for Latvia, keep off the grass ... and where to find Brechenev's car.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I worked with a lot of Lithuanians in London. I know about Vilnius, Klapeida, Kaunas, how there are a few different accents in such a small country, "Taip", "Neh".


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Small and flat but with excellent rivers, a decent climate and charming towns and cities. The road network looks fantastic as well (Lithuania is the perfect size to drive around in).

Oh, and the language kicks maximum butt.

Graži Lietuva!


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

> I know a lot about world's geography, but former USSR countries are my problem, too young, many problematic countries. Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Christ!!! I don't know why those countries even exist and what they want to achieve.


You know very little about world geography if you even don't know the countries of the world. Can you end school with such scarce knowledge? In Lithuania (just like here in Latvia) people can't - they should have at least such survival minimum of things.


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hanibal Lecter born in Lithuania !!


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

auckland16 said:


> Hanibal Lecter born in Lithuania !!



_*Did you mean: Hannibal Lecter ? *_


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Gatis said:


> You know very little about world geography if you even don't know the countries of the world. Can you end school with such scarce knowledge? In Lithuania (just like here in Latvia) people can't - they should have at least such survival minimum of things.


I even know capitals, flags, every country of the planet, but I don't know which of the three is Latvia! Sorry!! I know a lot.


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yardmaster said:


> _*Did you mean: Hannibal Lecter ? *_


 yes !!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Isn't part of Ostpreussen (East Prussia) Lithuanian nowadays? The central part is Russian (Kaliningrad/Königsberg) and the southern Polish. It was once a much bigger principality in the 14th and 15th century. But since then it always was occupied either by Germany or Russia... It is independent together with the other baltic states since about 15 years now. 

Well that's about all I know by its history. And I am not even sure if this is correct, sorry


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

I think, it is a shame, when somebody from Europe don't know basic facts about another european country. Shame! hno: 
I have acquaintance in USA and Australia, who perfectly know, where are Baltic States. Perhaps the level of education in Europe is getting really low.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Isn't part of Ostpreussen (East Prussia) Lithuanian nowadays?


A very small part near Klaipeda(Memel in German) was in East Prussia.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Ita Simpsone said:


> I think, it is a shame, when somebody from Europe don't know basic facts about another european country. Shame! hno:
> I have acquaintance in USA and Australia, who perfectly know, where are Baltic States. Perhaps the level of education in Europe is getting really low.


Such ignorance is not confined to Europe.

Perhaps you have missed out a few plurals here, which would make your lament more understandable. I know Baltic expatriates here: obviously they know where 'home' is (or was).


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Yardmaster said:


> Such ignorance is not confined to Europe.


Yes,but it seems to be especially cool to be ignorant in Europe of some small countries. If you know nothing-write nothin', if you know something-show your coolness!


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Some of my best friends are latvian!


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Yardmaster said:


> Some of my best friends are latvian!


Really?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Not enough, I admit.


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

I heard that one the news say that Lithuania Will be like west europe after 5 years or even can be better !! the baltic countrys it's changing like eny other europe country !!!


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Small stupid and useless country that supports nazi activity and makes always a lot of problems for the European Union


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

you even dont know wher is my country , and never been ther so dont say what you dont know !!! like allways americans friendly !! f***ers


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

auckland16 said:


> you even dont know wher is my country , and never been ther so dont say what you dont know !!! like allways americans friendly !! f***ers


What a bull shit you tell me here you lithuanian nazi, "you even don't know where is my country", may be you don't, in Eastern Europe is your fucking nazi country located, lick my ass like all your goverment and people do, you will always lick our american ass, haha...

P.S. Learn English at first, and then make a thread here loser...


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Skyman said:


> Small stupid and useless country that supports nazi activity and makes always a lot of problems for the European Union


Is it the russian propaganda? :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

Skyman said:


> What a bull shit you tell me here you lithuanian nazi, "you even don't know where is my country", may be you don't, in Eastern Europe is your fucking nazi country located, lick my ass like all your goverment and people do, you will always lick our american ass, haha...


:lol: you are such a angry ...or you wanna have kick you ass by European nazi movement? :lol:


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Llinass said:


> Is it the russian propaganda? :yes: :yes: :yes:


I know what I say and don't tell me that it's not truth, I read a lot of political press and I always wonder what happens in Europe.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Skyman said:


> I know what I say and don't tell me that it's not truth, I read a lot of political press and I always wonder what happens in Europe.


Yes yes it's truth :yes: for you. You read it in russian newspapers, i believe you. I read myself and saw on russian TV. I am nazi :lol: :lol: :lol: we all are nazis here, we pray for Hitler every day. Did you read that too?
I thougt that emigrants are more clever, they know foreighn language and can read not only russian goverment propaganda, but i was wrong.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Llinass said:


> Yes yes it's truth :yes: for you. You read it in russian newspapers, i believe you. I read myself and saw on russian TV. I am nazi :lol: :lol: :lol: we all are nazis here, we pray for Hitler every day. Did you read that too?
> I thougt that emigrants are more clever, they know foreighn language and can read not only russian goverment propaganda, but i was wrong.


You will always blame the others in your problems and if you wanna know I read american and britsh press, what I said here was just my own statement about your country, I wanna say you guys make a lot of problems to your neighbours.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Calm down, both sides... hno:


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Skyman said:


> You will always blame the others in your problems and if you wanna know I read american and britsh press, what I said here was just my own statement about your country, I wanna say you guys make a lot of problems to your neighbours.


Who have problems with neighbours? We or you? We have good relations with all neighbours and all other Europe. We have problem only with 1 and we know why. And that neighbour have problems with all his own neighbours.

So calm down and stop talking stupid things like nazis, because everybody knows that its bullshit.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Shut the **** up you stupid nazi I have already said my point of view and what I think about you and your crap country, oh yes you have good relationships, only with the same nazi assholes like Estonia, Latvia and Poland, as one british politican said, you're like the parasites of EU, all you can do is just to cry, blame the other nations and do nothing, hope in future I'll pay for the nazi support.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

Skyman said:


> *Shut the **** up you stupid nazi *I have already said my point of view and what I think about you and your crap country, oh yes you have good relationships, only with the same nazi assholes like Estonia, Latvia and Poland, as one british politican said, you're like the parasites of EU, all you can do is just to cry, blame the other nations and do nothing, hope in future I'll pay for the nazi support.



*one more insult toward other forumer and you are banned  *


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

^^ You're not even a moderator to tell me what to do...


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Dear oh dear. hno:

I'll say this - the British press can be unbelievably nasty, but I've yet to see them start picking on Lithuania.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

dear lord hno:


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Skyman- your probabley fucking russian you hate our country becose you lost it ! : ) so **** off


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

hah i was right his definetly from russia !  russia loser !! and you hate as becose our country is changing and we are in europe union and you will never be !!


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

you sed to us such horrible words !!! i will never forgive russian's what they did to lithuanian and people !!!! we have to hate you not you us !!!!


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Well this thread seems to have strayed from its original topic .... hno:


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

you can say thanks for skyman becose he started !!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

What a catastrophy. :doh:


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Yardmaster said:


> Well this thread seems to have strayed from its original topic .... hno:


Agree, but the title of the topic was: "What do you know about Lithuania?" and I said what know and what I think about that. Auckland16 is a typical neonazi who only wants to hide all these sins that his country did in the past: supporting Hitler and other nazi activity in Europe, and I see that all these insults of the national inferiority will always exist in their mind and now I see that I was right that he is such negative person cause he tries to protect that criminal regime, I'd rather respect Russian people with their great history, spirit and pride, than these baltic nazi and yes-mans, they proud their "freedom", but what a "freedom" do they have in real? All they do is what Washington says. Lithuania will be the loser country, till the time they stop to rewrite the history, thanks Russians they pressed these lithuanian suckers, this small nation still cannot understand that it would be better to live in peace and not to get back to the past, Russians will not also forgive that country. I wanna stop this discussion and not to get back to this topic again, anyway everybody of us will always have the point he likes.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

kalashnikov's and porn?


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Skyman said:


> Agree, but the title of the topic was: "What do you know about Lithuania?" and I said what know and what I think about that. Auckland16 is a typical neonazi who only wants to hide all these sins that his country did in the past: supporting Hitler and other nazi activity in Europe, and I see that all these insults of the national inferiority will always exist in their mind and now I see that I was right that he is such negative person cause he tries to protect that criminal regime, ok let him think that I'm Russian but it was just his own statement, yes I was one time in Russia I was visiting Moscow and St. Petersburg and it doesn't mean that I'm originaly from Russia, I like this country as well as my one, I'm an American and was born in California, I'd rather respect Russian people with their great history, spirit and pride, than these baltic nazi and yes-mans, they proud their "freedom", but what a "freedom" do they have in real? All they do is what Washington says. Lithuania will be the loser country, till the time they stop to rewrite the history, thanks Russians they pressed these lithuanian suckers, this small nation still cannot understand that it would be better to live in peace and not to get back to the past, Russians will not also forgive that country. I will always protect the interests of USA, Canada, Australia and such great country like Russia, these countries deserve the deep respect of mine and I'm glad that I was there and saw everything what happens in these countries. I wanna stop this discussion and not to get back to this topic again, anyway everybody of us will always have the point he likes.


Wtf are you talking about !!? my country suport hitler don't say what you dont know . I will ask administrator to banned you ! becose you spreading her lie's about my country !! hno: ...


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

i dont understand russians !


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Skyman said:


> Agree, but the title of the topic was: "What do you know about Lithuania?" and I said what know and what I think about that. Auckland16 is a typical neonazi who only wants to hide all these sins that his country did in the past: supporting Hitler and other nazi activity in Europe, and I see that all these insults of the national inferiority will always exist in their mind and now I see that I was right that he is such negative person cause he tries to protect that criminal regime, ok let him think that I'm Russian but it was just his own statement, yes I was one time in Russia I was visiting Moscow and St. Petersburg and it doesn't mean that I'm originaly from Russia, I like this country as well as my one, I'm an American and was born in California, I'd rather respect Russian people with their great history, spirit and pride, than these baltic nazi and yes-mans, they proud their "freedom", but what a "freedom" do they have in real? All they do is what Washington says. Lithuania will be the loser country, till the time they stop to rewrite the history, thanks Russians they pressed these lithuanian suckers, this small nation still cannot understand that it would be better to live in peace and not to get back to the past, Russians will not also forgive that country. I will always protect the interests of USA, Canada, Australia and such great country like Russia, these countries deserve the deep respect of mine and I'm glad that I was there and saw everything what happens in these countries. I wanna stop this discussion and not to get back to this topic again, anyway everybody of us will always have the point he likes.


That is just you believes that America respect your country !!(Russia) that just the way you want it to be ,but it's not !! your not american and dont lie and go back to your russian forums !! hno: america dont give a s**t on your country :bash:


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

allright skyman get the hell out of her and never come back her !!!


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

What a bull shit you tell me here you lier, I like to visit Russian threads and so what, it tells you nothing, America will always use you and your country like a prostitute in the polical games in Europe and everywhere else, and you know that, I have already told you what I think, I see you don't wanna stop this topic and finaly calm down, I wanted to finish that but I see that you're so stupid like all the lithuanians and you still cannot even understand that's already enough, I will always keep my point about you and your fucking country, all I wanna say just also get the hell out of here, you're not better than me to tell me what to do, learn English buddy and never get back to this topic, if you don't wanna stop it I will also ask an administrator to make you banned.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

auckland16, don't talk to this crime regim propaganda sacrifice. Both regims Hitlers and Russians is the same criminals. There is just one diference now, Germany said sorry for that and now live new life and Russia still live with crime idiots in the goverment and diffuse propaganda.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Wasn't this thread meant to be about Lithuania? 

I heard an article on the TV news here last night about people being knocked back from jobs on the basis of what they had posted and was now permanent history on the Internet.

Far be it for me to suggest that anyone should tone it down a little ...


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

its in Europe...thats all i no...


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

I know they are good in basketball, I like their flag. It's in the baltic, one of the first countries along with Estonia and Latvia to break away form the USSR, among fastest growing ex-soviet republic economies, among first of such countries to join the EU and NATO. Large Russian population, no?


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Almost nothing...


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Zelaya said:


> I know they are good in basketball, I like their flag. It's in the baltic, one of the first countries along with Estonia and Latvia to break away form the USSR, among fastest growing ex-soviet republic economies, among first of such countries to join the EU and NATO. Large Russian population, no?


Lithuanian population:83.6% 
Poles (6.7%), 
Russians (6.3%), 
Belarusians (1.2%).


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

Skyman said:


> Small stupid and useless country that supports *naz*i activity and makes always a lot of problems for the European Union


Well at least Lithuanians are not communists according to you. So not all that bad oppinion. And nazis have always been the friends of America and Americans. 
So thanks, friend!


----------



## phoenixsv (Feb 20, 2005)

Skyman, your tone has already made clear for everyone, that you are a true-bred russian. Aren't you supposed to hate everyone, not only Lithuania, but as well as USA or any other country? 

If it's really just my misconception regarding your nationality, then you should just back off and be ashamed of your lack of knowledge. Be a nice boy now, grab a cookie&milk and finish the primary school. Be a man. hno:


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

Lithuania is in Eastern Europe? :bash: hno: 
Well well well, *Lithuania*, officially the Republic of Lithuania (Lithuanian: Lietuva; official — Lietuvos Respublika), *is a country in northern Europe*, by the end of the fourteenth century, it was the largest country in Europe :cheers: 
you are welcome  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithuania


----------



## wilczur257 (Dec 28, 2006)

Poland and Lithuania very long were one, big and strong country


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ well, lots of countries in Europe were glorious in the past... it's when they try to reclaim it that the problems start.

(btw, although I didn't provide a map I pointed out the former extent of lithuania many months back )



Yardmaster said:


> In 1462 Lithuania stretched almost to Moscow, and included not only Belarus but most of the Ukraine!
> 
> Casimir the IVth conquered most of Poland and did indeed reach the Black Sea! And after Jagiello, Moldavia was a plum!


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

I mean all the countries are in common with each others and question like this "what have Scandinavia in common with Lithuania?' is foolish. 
Sorry, Scandinavia, but the Northern Europe belongs to Lithuania, too :cheers: 
If Lithuania is east of Scandinavia, there is not reason to be in Eastern Europe. Poland is south of Scandinavia, but that fact does not make to call Poland "from the South".


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Yardmaster said:


> Are you saying that being called Slavic would be a slur?


No, not at all.


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

For the ignorant ones - short lesson in geography and history of Northern Europe.

Baltics and Scandinavia share many common things - culture, mentality, history, finally we are joined by the Baltic sea even more than Spain and Italy is joined by the Mediterranean. We are protestants, our biggest national celebrations is Midsummer. We are maritime nations, our ancestors were great warriors on the sea, visited each other looting. We destroyed each others cities. Tallinn was founded by Danes. Riga was once Swedens biggest city and with Swedish king's crown in its coat of arms something like secon capital of Sweden. And I could keep on with reciting. Traditionaly Scandinavia were the old monarchies on the western coast of the Baltic sea while the Baltic States were the new republics on the eastern coast of the Baltics - so Finnland, Estonia, Latvian and Lithuania. Together Scandinavia and the Baltics form the Nordics or Northern Europe, bordered by Poland and Germany in south and Russia and Belarus in the east.

After the Second World War, parts of the Baltics - Latvia, Estonia, Lithuania - were occupied by russians and all the links with the rest of the Baltics (Finnland) and Scandinavia were suspended, for 50 years, but with the indepence of these countries we are now back were we belong together with our Nordic family in united Europe. The End.

P.S Eastern Europe? What do we have to do with that?


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Ignorant? They are geographical terms, not historical ones - and I know my compass points very well!

It's perfectly fine that you consider Lithuania first and foremost "Northern European" - but if someone calls it "Eastern European", there's no reason to be so offended. That's my point.

Another example - I am a European by virtue of living in Europe, not because of some bullshit identity which doesn't exist.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

By the way, Lithuania is mostly Roman Catholic.


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Ignorant? They are geographical terms, not historical ones - and I know my compass points very well!


Yea right - at a sudden it is geographic term, since when?? So why Prague is refered to Eastern Europe while Vienna west. Everybody knows Prague is to the west from Vienna. Why Helsinki is North or West while Tallinn is East? Tallinn is North from Copenhagen and slightly west from Helsinki. What has this to do with geography. That was my point - it has never been about geography here.

Plus the geographic center is near Vilnius so geographically most of the Baltics is to the north from the center.

Yes Lithuanians have many links with Poland and thus to the catholic central Europe. But I think Lithuanians know betetr who they are.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

So "eastern", "western", "northern" and "southern" are not geographic terms? Fine. Suit yourself.

Prague is considered "eastern" and Vienna "western" solely due to national borders. If Prague were part of Germany, it would no doubt be considered "western".


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

I think Janis LV has a point when he says that Eastern, Western can also be geo-political terms. After WWII the communist countries were considered Eastern Europe the others Western Europe. However, I do get the feeling that he seems to consider Eastern European a slur, and kind of seems desperate to show how similar the Baltic states are to Scandinavia and how different they are from Eastern European countries. I don't know, that's just the impression I got.


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

Purple Dreams said:


> I think Janis LV has a point when he says that Eastern, Western can also be geo-political terms. After WWII the communist countries were considered Eastern Europe the others Western Europe. However, I do get the feeling that he seems to consider Eastern European a slur, and kind of seems desperate to show how similar the Baltic states are to Scandinavia and how different they are from Eastern European countries. I don't know, that's just the impression I got.


Even if, I don't think it is important here what we all feel or want. Let's stick to facts.


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Prague is considered "eastern" and Vienna "western" solely due to national borders. If Prague were part of Germany, it would no doubt be considered "western".


?? I don't understand, well to my mind both these countries are right the center anyway? So what's your point? Why is Prague refered to east and Vienna to west?


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

If you're going to group entire countries together, you need to draw the line along national frontiers. Anyway, I consider both Prague and Vienna "Central Europe" more than anything.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to force labels onto anyone - I actually refer to the Baltics as part of "Northern Europe" far more than I do "Eastern Europe". I just think that it shouldn't be considered offensive if someone uses "Eastern Europe": it doesn't mean that person thinks the Baltics are part of Russia or anything.


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

Pobbie Rarr said:


> I just think that it shouldn't be considered offensive if someone uses "Eastern Europe": it doesn't mean that person thinks the Baltics are part of Russia or anything.


Of course, of course - as long as it is really about geography. And as I told I think it rarely is . But when I feel that people still use it in Cold War sense it is annoying.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Janis_LV said:


> For the ignorant ones - short lesson in geography and history of Northern Europe.
> 
> Baltics and Scandinavia share many common things - culture, mentality, history, finally we are joined by the Baltic sea even more than Spain and Italy is joined by the Mediterranean. We are protestants, our biggest national celebrations is Midsummer. We are maritime nations, our ancestors were great warriors on the sea, visited each other looting. We destroyed each others cities. Tallinn was founded by Danes. Riga was once Swedens biggest city and with Swedish king's crown in its coat of arms something like secon capital of Sweden. And I could keep on with reciting. Traditionaly Scandinavia were the old monarchies on the western coast of the Baltic sea while the Baltic States were the new republics on the eastern coast of the Baltics - so Finnland, Estonia, Latvian and Lithuania. Together Scandinavia and the Baltics form the Nordics or Northern Europe, bordered by Poland and Germany in south and Russia and Belarus in the east.
> 
> ...


1. Almost all countries are "maritime" ones. What does that have to do with anything?
2. That we share the same religon (in this case the lutheran version of christianity) doesn't say much to me. We share that kind of faith with 100s of millions.
3. Sure we used to own land and we founded cities, but we did the same in Germany, Ireland, UK, the US, Russia etc. We didn't even have Riga for many year. Judging by that Latvia have more in common with Poland and Russia than with us.
4. Didn't know the balts were famous raiders of the seas  
5. Most northern located countries/people did celebrate the midsummer. Still we do it in different ways.

The question thought was what Scandinavia have in common with Lithuania?

Some things we atleast don't have in common

* Religion 
* History 
* Culture
* Architecture
* Language (even greek is easier to understand than lithuanian, lativan and estonian)

@Aron: I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean? 

if you ask a Scandinavian what he/she have in common with the baltic people and what they know about the baltic countries. Im quite sure they wouldn't come up with a single thing, and quite frankely, they simply don't care about baltic states. To us the only thing we share with the Baltic states is the baltic sea, a lake we also share with Poland, Germany, Russia and Finland. And the frustration and irritation is quite big on this side when it comes to how people in the east just tend to throw waste into the already dead baltic sea or Östersjön (eastern lake) as we call it. So it's not weird many/most here call the countries east of the Eastern lake/sea for Eastern Europe.

If the Baltic states do everything to try equalize us and make us look like brothers, the Scandinavians do the opposite. It's a one-way-love...


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

Ringil said:


> @Aron: I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean?


You only see what your eyes want to see 
I have friends in Helsingborg and Stockholm, they also reckon that Lithuania is in Northern Europe. As I recall Iceland became the first country to recognize Lithuanian independence and Sweden was the first to open an embassy in my country. It was like "welcome home!" :cheers:


----------



## cellist (Apr 5, 2006)

fINALLY,SOMEBODY PUT US IN THYE PLACE WE BELONG
Thank you,Ringil. (swear, no irony


----------



## cellist (Apr 5, 2006)

On other hand,the thread was about different matter. Y you people have to make it about personal judgmental political views? Eastern,Northern,wtf is the difference. Its a beautiful country,and thats all. Time to move on into 21st century,guys


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

Ringil, this is big issue and deserves a special thread actually and there is one called "Why are Baltic matters with Scandinavia", I did not meant to start everything from beginning here. These were just some examples I counted, there are many more. Plus all the countries have differences and all the countries have similarities. And I am sure there are exactly as many differences between Denmark and Finnland as with Norway and Estonia or Latvia, so?


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

Litaunia?? Lithunia? Lithuania? Ah!
Nop, absolutely nothing. There be dragons.


----------



## cellist (Apr 5, 2006)

ch1le said:


> Litaunia?? Lithunia? Lithuania? Ah!
> Nop, absolutely nothing. There be dragons.



Conversation from US:,, So,where r u from?...''
,,Lithuania(usually I say Greenland,just 2 avoid additional dumb questions,but this time wanted to say the truth).
The guy,confused:,,Little Anya....where is that?''
Am like:'' Next to the big one,up north. Dude,just go''


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

cellist said:


> Conversation from US:,, So,where r u from?...''
> ,,Lithuania(usually I say Greenland,just 2 avoid additional dumb questions,but this time wanted to say the truth).
> The guy,confused:,,Little Anya....where is that?''
> Am like:'' Next to the big one,up north. Dude,just go''


Yes, when I was with my friends in Istanbul, everybody thought we are from Denmark, so eventually we stopped to explain, and just agreed, yea, Denmark, Denmark. It can be annoying this "Where is it"


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Janis_LV said:


> Ringil, this is big issue and deserves a special thread actually and there is one called "Why are Baltic matters with Scandinavia", I did not meant to start everything from beginning here. These were just some examples I counted, there are many more. Plus all the countries have differences and all the countries have similarities. And I am sure there are exactly as many differences between Denmark and Finnland as with Norway and Estonia or Latvia, so?


Then for christ's sake I do hope you have better examples, cause those you brought up were really bad. Btw, where's that thread, I personally can't find any 

back to the topic. I didn't know anything about Lithuania before I joined SSC, but after all various threads and pictures i've seen over the years I can honestly say that atleast Vilnius reminds me of Southern Europe with all the old buildings and churches etc.


----------

